# celebrities in the spotlight



## choseck (May 19, 2007)

In last weeks *US Weekly* they had an article on Ricky Lake.  She stated she wore a size 2-4.  Okay, I wear a size 4 and I'm a hell of a lot smaller than she is.  This got me thinking..

I know that designer clothes tend to have smaller sizes - so when they report that this or that celebrity wears a size 0 - technically aren't they a size 4?  I'm just guessing at that size.  I mean, here I am thinking that I'm a lot bigger than say -- Jada Pickett Smith, but really, if I were a celebrity and wore expensive clothes wouldn't I be the same size?

Am I making any sense here?  I guess what I'm trying to say is that maybe some of these celebrities aren't as tiny as we believe them to be.  

Sorry, just something I was thinking about today while doing my lunges on the BOSU ball at the Y this morning!  Curious to see if my thoughts make sense


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 19, 2007)

What you're referring to is called 'vanity sizing'.  If I shop at Old Navy (which I hate to do), I wear a 6 or an 8.  If I shop at Banana Republic or if I shopping at Saks, I'm a 2 or a 4.  The higher end the store/product, the smaller the size.  So you're absolutely right


----------



## Shimmer (May 19, 2007)

there's also the couture sizing, which is actually pretty panic inducing.
That's why a woman who wears a six normally wears a ten in a wedding dress. It's european/couture sizing.


----------



## choseck (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_there's also the couture sizing, which is actually pretty panic inducing.
That's why a woman who wears a six normally wears a ten in a wedding dress. It's european/couture sizing._

 
I just experienced that yesterday!  I went to get measured for a bridesmaid dress and was told that I have a 'large ribcage' so I had to get a size 10 to fit around my waist - it would be nice if sizing was universal -- and easier!


----------

